# who can recognize this plant?



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

who can recognize this plant? Thanks!


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe rotala sp.???


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

It could be Ludwiga peruenis but to me alot of the plants look the same lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't recognize it, which leads me to believe it may not be an aquatic plant.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it alive or fake?

It sorta looks like those fake silk plants I've seen in the LFS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

smilodon said:


> who can recognize this plant? Thanks!


It looks like an Alternanthera sp. Possibly A. reinecki 'Rosafolias'. It has a bit broader leaves than lilacina but proabably because it has been growing emersed.

There are a few Alternantheras for sale that aren't truly aquatic that have broad leaves like this one. The colour looks right for Rosafolias

I thought at first it was a Ludwigia but they don't develop the aerial roots as often as the Alternantheras


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think it's a Alternanthea, as the leaf shape just doesn't match, even to the emersed forms. 

Sorry, I have no idea what it is, I too thought it might be a Ludwigia sp, but probably not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishintl.com/ima...ngPlants/ALTERNANTHERA BETTZICKIANA GREEN.jpg

This plant is frequently imported as Green Hedge. It has a reddish leaved form as well which looks this plant but with red and purplish leaves. It's not a true aquatic. I checked Oriental Aquariums catalogue and the picture looks like the one smilodon posted. They list as a terrarium plant and not an aquarium plant. There note: "Alternanthera bettzickiana will grow submersed short term, long term it is more suitable as a Terrarium plant"

It's used as annual in gardens.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys. First I saw it, I thought it's knid of Ludwiga. and then i realized it's a slightly different from Ludwiga.

looks I have to change it again. why are they selling plants which cannot grow underwater as aquatic plants?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you buy it at BAs they sold me 3 that are not a Tank plant either I freaked out on them. I also sent a letter to their Head office.With the dead plants in them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

h_s said:


> http://www.tropicalfishintl.com/ima...ngPlants/ALTERNANTHERA BETTZICKIANA GREEN.jpg
> 
> This plant is frequently imported as Green Hedge. It has a reddish leaved form as well which looks this plant but with red and purplish leaves. It's not a true aquatic. I checked Oriental Aquariums catalogue and the picture looks like the one smilodon posted. They list as a terrarium plant and not an aquarium plant. There note: "Alternanthera bettzickiana will grow submersed short term, long term it is more suitable as a Terrarium plant"
> 
> It's used as annual in gardens.


Ah. Bah-zing.

I've never seen it come in that colour red though, and had no idea that hedge plant was also a Alternanthea. Hm, learn something everytime I log on


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It looks to me as what they used to sell as temple plant. Try growing it in a pot on a window sill. If it grows blue flowers thats what it is.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Did you buy it at BAs they sold me 3 that are not a Tank plant either I freaked out on them. I also sent a letter to their Head office.With the dead plants in them.


Way to go Pat, I would probably have done the same. Did you ask for compensation?  
Education is the key. I usually tell the fish room managers that such and such plants are non-aquatic and will rot in a few weeks underwater. You should see the look on their faces as they tally up how many they have sold unwittingly to customers that also don't know any better. The only reason to sell those non-aquatic plants is for decorating terrariums.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought it from a local aqua store, not from BA, I thought BA is the place to go next time when I wanna buy something. But it seems not good either base on what you guys said. I totally freak out now. 

Next time, I will only buy something I know about. Don't ask salesman,
sometimes they don't know nothing or even worse, they tell you something was totally wrong.


----------

